# FAVOURITE WEREWOLF MOVIES!



## seby29 (Mar 9, 2007)

You knew a thread like this would come soon enough! 

So what's your favourite werewolf movies?

My favourites are:

1. Cursed- I would've liked their transformation to go a little further and then they defeat Jake as werewolves!
2. Alvin and the Chipmunks Meet The Wolfman: The movie that got me into furrydom! So cute when Theodore was turned into a werewolf!
3. An American Werewolf In London: I liked how the guy that was turning into a werewolf expressed his pain! It was freaky how his hands and feet extended and twisted out of shape!


----------



## Grimfang (Mar 9, 2007)

I like the first Underworld movie.. not so much the second. I like werewolf art, legend and myths more-so than movies though. They just never seem to be portrayed in that taboo, sexy way that I wish they were done as xD


----------



## Stitch (Mar 9, 2007)

Unfortunately there haven't been very many good werewolf movies. That said, my faves would be:

'The Company of Wolves' for its fever-dream atmosphere and decidedly sensual take on lycanthropy.

'Ginger Snaps' for its general awesomeness and for putting a fresh twist on the genre.

'Dog Soldiers' for being kick-ass entertainment (and for having big honkin' anthro-style werewolves).


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 9, 2007)

American Werewolf in London.
There was Teen Wolf which was funny but I am not one for "Wolf man" movies.

The last surprisingly was a tv series There was a Werewolf TV series which I liked the costuming at the time.


----------



## Vgm22 (Mar 9, 2007)

Well it seems that An American Werewolf In London is getting a lot of favs. I love that movie also as well as both Underworlds,Project: Metalbeast and The Howling.


----------



## missdavies (Mar 13, 2007)

clearly dog soldiers is the best werewolf movie ever made!  i cherish it to bitty-bits.  The first underworld was alright too though...agreed that lore and myths do it for me more than movies =^_^=


----------



## Option7 (Mar 13, 2007)

Dog Soldiers was a great film. I was gonna buy that on DVD the other day.

I would say Underworld or underworld 2, but I like them more because of Kate Beckinsale than the werewolves...


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Mar 14, 2007)

Greatest werewolf movie ever made was the first Howling. I kind of wish they'd remake it.


----------



## TeeGee (Mar 14, 2007)

I haven't seen many that I liked...I don't like how Underworld's werewolves look (I love the movie, but not for the werewolves) and have not got the pleasure of seeing American Werewolf in London yet. I do, however, have high hopes for "Benighted". I read the book and hopefully it makes a near perfect transition. Andrew Adamson is the director, but its done under Warner Brothers, so I'm a bit wary on that.


----------



## seby29 (Mar 15, 2007)

I haven't heard of benighted I might watch if the previews for the movie are good!


----------



## InvaderLilly (Mar 18, 2007)

GINGER SNAPS. I'm usually more for vampire movies than werewolves, but Ginger Snaps was so unique and awesome. ^^


----------



## Landis (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm putting in another vote for dog soldiers.


----------



## CoyoteLoco (Mar 26, 2007)

And yet another for Dog Soldiers, though Underworld was good too (except for the fact that they portrayed the werewolves as weaker than I would have liked).


----------



## V-Princess007 (Mar 30, 2007)

Underworld!! And Van Helsing.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Mar 30, 2007)

Teen Wolf and My Best Friend Is A Werewolf.


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Mar 31, 2007)

An American Werewolf in London.Â Â It was this movie alone that got me interested in the concept of TF; I mean, the transformation scene itself has such very good makeup techniques that makes the scene very convincing, I got caught into it and became a TF fan after that.


----------



## Lina Loaded (Apr 1, 2007)

I have ta' agree with the Ginger Snaps fans. I'm rather amazed, normaly people give me odd looks when I mention it, and then try to explain it...


----------

